# Deer Pics from the first snow big snow storm.



## fixed blade XC-3

Got some pretty cool pictures of deer hanging out in the snow.










The buck had something wrong with his ear it never came up with the other one.


----------



## FROGGER

Sweet pics, 

the ear is strange, more than likely some "great shooting hunter"


----------



## FROGGER

fatbass said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet pics,
> 
> the ear is strange, more than likely some "great shooting hunter"
> 
> 
> 
> More likely is damage from another buck during the rut or a 4 legged predator. I doubt a high powered rifle would only damage the base of his ear. :roll:
> 
> Of course he may just be signaling to turn left. *\-\*
Click to expand...

I know i was joking... we all know there has never been a rifle hunter who is a bad shot.. :lol:


----------



## LOAH

Good shots! I like that you were able to get them while they were bedded down and getting dumped on.


----------



## wyogoob

Cool, I especially liked the last one. Thanks


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here's another one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Not bad for one of them Stansbury hillbillies. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Just think tree, if you wouldn't have flaked out on me  I wouldn't have got these pics.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I was laying floor until 11 pm. I am sooo sore. Rub it in hillbilly, rub it in.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I was laying floor until 11 pm. I am sooo sore. Rub it in hillbilly, rub it in.


Correct me if I'm wrong but if you were laying the floor shouldn't it already be rubbed. :wink:


----------



## James

Hey! Great Shots.


----------



## 12 Volt Man

> The buck had something wrong with his ear it never came up with the other one.


That's ol' One Ear. Nobody better shoot my One Ear'd buck. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

That's good stuff 12v I didn't even think about that. Let the I eyed. er eared thread begin.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

The picture with the bucks bedded down in the snow is cool. Thanks for sharing


----------

